# Google And Others Reportedly Pay Adblock Plus To Show You Ads Anyway



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If you work for a company that depends on advertising revenue, you wont hear people talk that often about using Adblock Plus, but its something that millions of consumers probably cant imagine their Internet browsing without at this point. It manages to block out most ads on websites, providing a relatively clean experience thats sometimes night and day from the standard web.
> 
> The thing is, some ads do get through, and Google at least appears to be paying to make that happen, according to a new report thats prompting a lot of discussion on Hacker News.


More


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ad-Blocker Ghostery Actually Helps Advertisers, If You "Support" It

Sad when good software is sold to those who are on the other side.

You're best bet is a good hosts file that has no other software.

On some ads that get through I use Adblock Plus... Element Hiding Helper.
http://adblockplus.org/en/elemhidehelper


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The Best Browser Extensions that Protect Your Privacy - http://lifehacker.com/the-best-browser-extensions-that-protect-your-privacy-479408034


----------

